
How to Uninstall Windows 10 and Downgrade to Windows 7 or 8.1 - nns
http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/
======
Thaxll
Installing a major OS version day 1 isn't a smart move... You should always
wait 6 month or so for updates and other hidden features....

~~~
WorldWideWayne
That's kind of a broad statement. I built a new PC around the time Windows 10
came out and I have multiple Windows tablets around the house, so I installed
it on 2 of my machines the week it came out and I love it.

Windows 10 is the best Windows that I've used in terms of UX. My only problems
are the privacy issues and the lack of a MouseCornerClipLength setting. I do
expect Microsoft to add controls to fix the privacy snafu, but honestly -
Android and iOS apps spy more than Windows does. I bet Microsoft has better
privacy controls than either of those tired mobile OSes do before long.

~~~
pascalmemories
Why is it that suddenly lots of people are commenting about Android spying as
much as Win10 ? This has never been a hugely commented upon topic but, as soon
as concerns are raised about Win10, lots of people seem to respond that it's
not as bad as Android.

It's almost like it's been a prepared response designed to distract attention
from the problem (Win10 privacy) and try and deflect onto Android (and hence
give Google a kick in the nuts in the process).

The issue is privacy in Win10. If you're concerned about privacy in Android,
post something related to that and make the comments there.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its reasonable to compare and contrast with other options that we've
previously been comfortable with. I wonder why folks are anxious to restrict
the conversation to Microsoft. That sounds fishier to me.

~~~
cholantesh
FWIW, neither is fishy to me. Occam's razor suggests that people are just
dicks about things they don't like (or also like).

------
JimmaDaRustla
Win10 is working great on my gaming machine, pretty big improvement over Win7
in terms of performance so far.

~~~
skynetv2
i have the opposite experience. win 8.1->win 10 and win 10 is about half as
fast and responsive as win 8.1

upgrade was smooth though.

------
theklub
I haven't had any issues with windows 10. What are people doing that is
causing problems?

~~~
pjc50
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10108955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10108955)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Useful info: Microsoft pushed their telemetry services to Windows 7 and 8.1
via an update last week. Downgrading may not really help you here.

~~~
pjc50
Which update KB number so I can uninstall this?

~~~
vetinari
Probably 3068708.

~~~
vetinari
Replying to self: KB3075249 and KB3080149.

~~~
jsingleton
Links:

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
gb/kb/3068708](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/3068708)

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
gb/kb/3075249](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/3075249)

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
gb/kb/3080149](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/3080149)

Also found:

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
gb/kb/2976978](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/2976978)

------
saint_fiasco
I was really impressed with how easy Windows 10 is to install and uninstall.

Not only did the installer and uninstaller not mess with my files and
installed programs, it also didn't break my dual-boot setup!

~~~
malexw
Ah, that's great to know it didn't break dual-boot. I've been holding off on
updating dual-boot machines until I heard from someone else. Thanks for
letting us know!

------
aikah
Is DirectX 12(or whatever the next version name is) tied to 10 ? That's the
only thing I care about. If not then I won't be upgrading.

~~~
andrepd
I would advise to wait at least until the first games using DX12 come out, so
you can at least decide if it is worth it.

------
charlesray
Why would you ever do this?

~~~
ionised
My Windows machine is for gaming only and I have no interest in Windows 10
cloud integration and data collection, much of which cannot be disabled or
blocked.

I made the switch from Windows 7 a few days after release and I'm learning
more and more about what is going on under the hood of Windows 10 that is
making me seriously consider going back to Windows 7.

Windows 7 had reporting and telemetry, but not even in the same league as what
is happening in Windows 10.

~~~
snake117
Seems like the title should be " _upgrading_ to Windows 7".

~~~
ionised
I basically went to Windows 10 for DirectX 12.

Now I'm beginning to regret doing so.

~~~
brink2death
Would it be possible to 'hackport' DirectX 12 to Windows 7?

~~~
ionised
I don't think there is any technical reason why DX12 would not run on Windows
7.

It's just Microsoft being Microsoft and locking it to their new operating
system the same way they did with DX10 and Windows Vista.

------
rem7
You had me at "uninstall windows"

